# This Wee One Is Having A Tough Time



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Sweet little Matilda is in another rescue, which Edie (AMA Rescue) is trying to help, with advice, and references.

She appears to have neurological problems. She has a difficult time walking, and holding her little head up.

I believe she is now scheduled for an MRI. I worry for her, and wonder if you have any input.

Edie will jump in, with more information. Here's a short video. Notice her head:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPt-DfCCeAU

*MOD/ADMIN NOTE: The video shows a dog with what appears to be neurological symptoms. 
Please do not watch if this might upset you.*


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

My guess is Atlanto-Axial Subluxation which toy breed dogs seem to be prone to. How old is Matilda? It's congenital so it's usually seen in young dogs.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ May 6 2009, 02:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772772


> My guess is Atlanto-Axial Subluxation which toy breed dogs seem to be prone to. How old is Matilda? It's congenital so it's usually seen in young dogs.[/B]



Edie will be jumping in, but I think she's only 2-years-old. Here's the email. I don't know why the video will not download. Can I send it to you?

To all those championing Matilda's recovery, 
> 
> Matilda is still the same. She is not worse. She is not any better. I 
> took her to my vet (Dr. Carlsen) last week, and he kept her for three days 
> to observe her. He thinks it is worth while continuing to fight for > her -- 
> though he, and the other vets, feel that the Vestibular should be starting 
> to clear up by now. Dr. Carlsen wanted me to take her off the prednisone 
> and the motion sickness medication -- which I have done -- and she is just 
> the same without them. She sleeps very soundly at night and is not in any 
> pain. She gets a little frustrated and confused and barks when she is 
> awake. There are times when I think she is improving but I'm not sure 
> whether it is just me trying to be positive. I am going to work on > getting 
> a cheap MRI for her. If anyone has any suggestions or contacts then > please 
> let me know. It is such a shame that Lancaster Animal Services didn't > push 
> for more information on her. 
> 
> Call me crazy, but I continue to have high hopes for her. Dr. Carlsen > said 
> not to baby her and to help her walk and make her find her food and to > keep 
> her stimulated. A dog physio therapist has offered to lend me a walkabout 
> harness to help her walk so that her legs do not atrophy. 
> 
> I wish that I had better news to share -- but it is not bad news. Just > know 
> that I will continue to work as hard as I can for her. 
>


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

There was an entire episode devoted to this on Dog Town a few months ago. I'll try to find the link and post.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here is a little more information on it from Texas A&M vet school:

http://vmth.tamu.edu/HospServices/saneuro/...antoaxial.shtml

Michele (My Fair Lacy) is a vet student there and familiar with it. She's taking finals today, but I'll make sure she sees this thread.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

In Maltese, the most common causes would be

hydrocephalus
chiari malformation
AA subluxation
GME

There are other things, like infectious disease, which can also cause neurological symptoms.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

AA subluxation is very easy to see on an x-ray. Typically the dog will need to be sedated to take the x-ray.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Is it possible she has a head injury? Just throwing it out there.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi, this little girl came out of Lancaster, Calif. animal control maybe a month ago. I sent the link to other Maltese groups to help with funding. Lhasa Happy Homes has her as a foster and really need the help with funding. Lancaster , Calif., has puppymills and it is thought she may have come out of one of them. They think she is about 2y.o.. The Lancaster A.C. has a no questions asked policy for dogs being brought in, for fear the puppymills will start disposing of them, themselves. I noticed a constant number of Maltese showing up in the facility since I started checking Los Angeles A.C.'s in January. So Matilda could well have brain damage from a fall or any other sort of neurological issue. They have done blood work on her and it is completely normal. She has a good appetite, but needs assistance eating, becasue she cant hold her head up, as you can see in the video. so the next step is getting the MRI done and I will have to check with the gal who has her to see how this is progressing. Will let you all know.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Bumping this up: Video is now added to original post (Thank You Sher)

Here is the video, so you don't have to scroll up: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPt-DfCCeAU


*MOD/ADMIN NOTE: The video shows a dog with what appears to be neurological symptoms.
Please do not watch if this might upset you.*


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

its not AA lux, def inside the head. looks vestibular could be congenital vestibular disease or most likely cerebellar hypoplasia. Cerebellar signs include ataxia, hypermetria (over reaching or over-action), spasticity, broad based stance, swaying of the body, intention tremors, ataxia, and occasionally nystagmus or head tilt and an absent menace response. because her signs have not progressed it would bring an inflammatory process like GME further down the list. there is no cure for cerebellar hypoplasia but it doesnt progress, and doesnt really effect health.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Haven't had a chance to read thru so this probably has been presented, but just in case:



http://www.petfoodstory.com/pets/vestibula...gs-and-cats.htm


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh this little baby just breaks my heart... If help in the funding department is needed, please let me know... I will donate to help ensure this little girl gets an MRI..


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (cuevasfam @ May 6 2009, 08:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772941


> Oh this little baby just breaks my heart... If help in the funding department is needed, please let me know... I will donate to help ensure this little girl gets an MRI..[/B]




I will also donate for little Matilda :bysmilie: she does seem to have a spunky personality :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a precious little girl. Please, Edie - let us know how we can help. I'm happy to contribute.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ May 6 2009, 06:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772896


> its not AA lux, def inside the head. looks vestibular could be congenital vestibular disease or most likely cerebellar hypoplasia. Cerebellar signs include ataxia, hypermetria (over reaching or over-action), spasticity, broad based stance, swaying of the body, intention tremors, ataxia, and occasionally nystagmus or head tilt and an absent menace response. because her signs have not progressed it would bring an inflammatory process like GME further down the list. there is no cure for cerebellar hypoplasia but it doesnt progress, and doesnt really effect health.[/B]



Wow! Thanks, Doc! I'm going to try to get that translated. <J/K> Whatever it is, it looks so sad.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

:smcry: Poor thing. My heart is breaking. I too will contribute to a fund for her medical costs. Just let me know how to send the money.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ May 6 2009, 06:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772896


> its not AA lux, def inside the head. looks vestibular could be congenital vestibular disease or most likely cerebellar hypoplasia. Cerebellar signs include ataxia, hypermetria (over reaching or over-action), spasticity, broad based stance, swaying of the body, intention tremors, ataxia, and occasionally nystagmus or head tilt and an absent menace response. because her signs have not progressed it would bring an inflammatory process like GME further down the list. there is no cure for cerebellar hypoplasia but it doesnt progress, and doesnt really effect health.[/B]


I doubt it is AAS too...just by looking at the tape I noticed a left head tilt and stumbling to the left side. I immediately thought vestibular disease. Vestibular disease can either be peripheral (usually an inner ear infection on the affected side), central (a lesion in the medulla oblongata within the brain stem on affected side) or paradoxical (lesion in the cerebellum on opposite side of affected). 

With peripheral there is no strength loss or postural response deficits. With central and paradoxical you get the same symptoms as peripheral (head tilt, rolling, circling, stumbling, nystagmus) but you will have strength loss and postural response deficits.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I talked to Bronwyne the gal that is fostering Matilda for Lhasa Happy homes and she and Randy (Lhasa Happy homes) are taking Matilda to see Dr. Wayne Berry a neurologist in Irvine at 11:00 tomorrow. So we should have some answers on what he thinks and then to get a price on the MRI. I know they will need donations and will let you know where to send it to, if and when the time comes. I know they have the money to cover tomorrows visit and the blood tests were also covered by donations from other groups that I sent infor to. So hope we can give some aid and help to the gals doing the day to day work with this precious soul. Hugs, Edie


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Has she been looked at for a liver shunt? My late Benson wasn't even 2yrs old when he got REALLY bad from a liver shunt and he began stumbling and jerking just like that (although he didn't wag his tail and such at the same time like Matilda is doing). The vet said it effects them neurologically.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

:crying 2: :crying 2: :crying 2: Just breaks my heart to watch this happy tail wagging girl!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Ohhhhhhhhh noooooooooo my heart breaks watching that beautiful little girl, I can't even watch it again .. I feel so bad for her - is there hope for her to have a healthy and normal life ? .. I'm gonna cry !! :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :bysmilie:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I rescued demi from lhasa happy homes -- is it randee who has her ? Poor thing just breaks my heart 



QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ May 6 2009, 05:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772829


> Hi, this little girl came out of Lancaster, Calif. animal control maybe a month ago. I sent the link to other Maltese groups to help with funding. Lhasa Happy Homes has her as a foster and really need the help with funding. Lancaster , Calif., has puppymills and it is thought she may have come out of one of them. They think she is about 2y.o.. The Lancaster A.C. has a no questions asked policy for dogs being brought in, for fear the puppymills will start disposing of them, themselves. I noticed a constant number of Maltese showing up in the facility since I started checking Los Angeles A.C.'s in January. So Matilda could well have brain damage from a fall or any other sort of neurological issue. They have done blood work on her and it is completely normal. She has a good appetite, but needs assistance eating, becasue she cant hold her head up, as you can see in the video. so the next step is getting the MRI done and I will have to check with the gal who has her to see how this is progressing. Will let you all know.[/B]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I will help here is the website for lhasa happy homes http://www.lhasahappyhomes.org/ randee is a great person and again my demi is from randee 

here is where you can donate for matilda 

http://www.lhasahappyhomes.org/HLM_Custom_SpecialNeeds.aspx


QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ May 6 2009, 11:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=773052


> I talked to Bronwyne the gal that is fostering Matilda for Lhasa Happy homes and she and Randy (Lhasa Happy homes) are taking Matilda to see Dr. Wayne Berry a neurologist in Irvine at 11:00 tomorrow. So we should have some answers on what he thinks and then to get a price on the MRI. I know they will need donations and will let you know where to send it to, if and when the time comes. I know they have the money to cover tomorrows visit and the blood tests were also covered by donations from other groups that I sent infor to. So hope we can give some aid and help to the gals doing the day to day work with this precious soul. Hugs, Edie[/B]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

here is the link 

http://www.lhasahappyhomes.org/HLM_Custom_SpecialNeeds.aspx


QUOTE (SicilianRose @ May 6 2009, 09:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772977


> :smcry: Poor thing. My heart is breaking. I too will contribute to a fund for her medical costs. Just let me know how to send the money.[/B]


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh My God! :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: 

Bless her soul and all of yours for loving her the way you do.

My girlfriends baby was doing something similiar...and they said one possibility could be a result of lyme disease??? Just thought I would add that, but I actually never saw this 

Prayers going up for this little one.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I know this is a very informative thread and I have nothing against it... but do you think it might be a good idea to put a warning for people before they view the video?  

I think Boo's mom would agree after watching that video... it breaks my heart... reminds me of kodie! BUT kodie was even worse :crying 2: I find it hard to watch any neurologic symptoms now... i'm tramatized. :smcry: Makes me very upset. :brownbag:  

I pray for this little girl... my heart goes out to her...  :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Kodies mom @ May 7 2009, 09:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=773176


> I know this is a very informative thread and I have nothing against it... but do you think it might be a good idea to put a warning for people before they view the video?
> 
> I think Boo's mom would agree after watching that video... it breaks my heart... reminds me of kodie! BUT kodie was even worse :crying 2: I find it hard to watch any neurologic symptoms now... i'm tramatized. :smcry: Makes me very upset. :brownbag:
> 
> I pray for this little girl... my heart goes out to her...  :grouphug: rayer:[/B]



That's a good point. To be honest, I couldn't even watch the video because I knew it would upset me.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ May 7 2009, 10:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=773186


> QUOTE (Kodies mom @ May 7 2009, 09:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=773176





> I know this is a very informative thread and I have nothing against it... but do you think it might be a good idea to put a warning for people before they view the video?
> 
> I think Boo's mom would agree after watching that video... it breaks my heart... reminds me of kodie! BUT kodie was even worse :crying 2: I find it hard to watch any neurologic symptoms now... i'm tramatized. :smcry: Makes me very upset. :brownbag:
> 
> I pray for this little girl... my heart goes out to her...  :grouphug: rayer:[/B]



That's a good point. To be honest, I couldn't even watch the video because I knew it would upset me.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I added a "warning" on the two posts where the link was given.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ May 6 2009, 11:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=773052


> I talked to Bronwyne the gal that is fostering Matilda for Lhasa Happy homes and she and Randy (Lhasa Happy homes) are taking Matilda to see Dr. Wayne Berry a neurologist in Irvine at 11:00 tomorrow. So we should have some answers on what he thinks and then to get a price on the MRI. I know they will need donations and will let you know where to send it to, if and when the time comes. I know they have the money to cover tomorrows visit and the blood tests were also covered by donations from other groups that I sent infor to. So hope we can give some aid and help to the gals doing the day to day work with this precious soul. Hugs, Edie[/B]



THank you Edie for the update. Please continue to keep us posted. I will keep Matilda in my prayers and will donate some money towards her medical costs.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Kodies mom @ May 7 2009, 09:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=773176


> I know this is a very informative thread and I have nothing against it... but do you think it might be a good idea to put a warning for people before they view the video?
> 
> I think Boo's mom would agree after watching that video... it breaks my heart... reminds me of kodie! BUT kodie was even worse :crying 2: I find it hard to watch any neurologic symptoms now... i'm tramatized. :smcry: Makes me very upset. :brownbag:
> 
> I pray for this little girl... my heart goes out to her...  :grouphug: rayer:[/B]


I'm sorry. It didn't occur to me that it would upsetting. I guess I've seen so many health issues in rescue, I get numb to it after awhile.

Thanks for putting the warning up, Sher. I'll be more careful in the future.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ May 7 2009, 11:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=773212


> QUOTE (Kodies mom @ May 7 2009, 09:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=773176





> I know this is a very informative thread and I have nothing against it... but do you think it might be a good idea to put a warning for people before they view the video?
> 
> I think Boo's mom would agree after watching that video... it breaks my heart... reminds me of kodie! BUT kodie was even worse :crying 2: I find it hard to watch any neurologic symptoms now... i'm tramatized. :smcry: Makes me very upset. :brownbag:
> 
> I pray for this little girl... my heart goes out to her...  :grouphug: rayer:[/B]


I'm sorry. It didn't occur to me that it would upsetting. I guess I've seen so many health issues in rescue, I get numb to it after awhile.

Thanks for putting the warning up, Sher. I'll be more careful in the future.
[/B][/QUOTE]
its ok... i think i am just more sensitive to it because its fresh in my mind from kodie's situation. I just thought it would be a good idea to just give some members a heads up thats all.  

Deb... thank you for posting the video... i think threads like these are also very educational. :thumbsup:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

UPDATE: 


Thank you for your continued support of Matilda, 



Last Thursday we took Matilda to see a neurologist in Irvine by the name of Dr. Wayne Berry. He gave Matilda a thorough neurological examination and he seems to think that whatever is going on with her is located in the cerebellum. He ruled out Idiopathic vestibular syndrome. He believes there is something inflaming or altering the structure of the cerebellum. This could be something growing in the brain (tumor) it could be a birth defect, something parasitic (very rare and unlikely), or a non progressive stroke. He seems to think that the most likely cause of her problems is a tumor. We asked about her eye sight and he referred us to an ophthalmologist in the same practice. Dr Cindy Mar was able to examine Matilda and determined that she has two detached retinas and the scarring and cloudiness at the back of her eyes would indicate that she has been like this for quite some time. She believes that something systemic attacked both eyes. Matilda also has one dry eye.



It is such a shame that Matilda’s owners did not give the shelter her medical history. 



Dr. Berry said that the only way to truly ever know what is going on is to do an MRI on Matilda – then he went on to say that the rewards of expensive diagnostic testing would be low. He doesn’t believe he could make Matilda better. All that being said, he thought that she didn’t look like an unhappy dog, she’s not in pain, and he didn’t suggest that she should be PTS. He suggested that we find someone to adopt Matilda the way she is. 



Please let me know your thoughts and opinions. Needless to say we feel a little deflated that Matilda’s illness is so serious and highly likely untreatable. She continues to eat well and seems a lot more confident in her surroundings now that I have a regular routine for her. She’s gorgeous -- she’s a heartbreaker.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I"m sorry but I can't bring myself to watch the video....it'lldrive me to tears. However, I want you to know that I"m praying for sweet Matlida. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

good and bad news  poor baby --if she is not suffering and will have a quality life then maybe not pts -- are the detached retinas painful? What if brain tumor - wouldn't she have seizures if that ? so sad - i am bummed was so hoping we could make her 100% 


QUOTE (3Maltmom @ May 11 2009, 11:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=774689


> UPDATE:
> 
> 
> Thank you for your continued support of Matilda,
> ...


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:wub: :wub: I've not been on SM much lately and missed the story of Matilda. How sad! I can't bring myself to watch the video, is there a still pic of her?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry that there is nothing that they can do for Matilda. It just breaks my heart, i was so hoping that there could be a miracle for this little girl. As long as her quality of life isn't suffering and she's in good spirits that what's counts right now. I too was wondering with the detached retina's do they hurt her? Thank you for the update of our Sweet Matilda. :wub: :grouphug: :grouphug: 


QUOTE (3Maltmom @ May 11 2009, 11:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=774689


> UPDATE:
> 
> 
> Thank you for your continued support of Matilda,
> ...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ May 11 2009, 01:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=774714


> :wub: :wub: I've not been on SM much lately and missed the story of Matilda. How sad! I can't bring myself to watch the video, is there a still pic of her?[/B]



Yep, here's the rescue thread: http://www.lhasahappyhomes.org/HLM_Custom_SpecialNeeds.aspx

I believe I will be watching her next week for a few days. If so, I will take lots of pics of the little angel :wub:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I watched the video days ago when Deb first posted - I thought it was sad for this baby to be in this state. I knew it was serious, and would not be easy to deal with. If it took only love could heal them...

I'm sure an MRI is costly, but wouldn't it be helpful to know what is actually going on? Wheather cureable or not, I think you have to know the cause of her condition. I say do an MRI and go from there.

Indeed! A very, very special person/family will have to be found for this little one.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Poor Matilda. I've known people with detached retinas and they had no pain, it just effected their eyesight. I hope it's the same for Matilda. 
The dog that just moved out next door to me was a Jack Russell aka Parsons Terrier. Rosie was adorable and a very happy doggie. She had neurological issues. Her head kind of dropped and went to the side as her bum wiggled the other way. Sometimes she went "off track" as she walked on leash with her Mommy. Sometimes her brain took her body off in a direction she didn't want to go I guess. She would sort of stumble slightly but get right back on track. Her Mom said insensitive people sometimes commented when she was in the dog run/park area. She was a very well trained dog and about the happiest little girl I've ever seen. I don't know anymore about her condition. Her Mommy just told me she had neurological problems and the vet said she would always be like she is. It didn't bother her and, like I said, she was the happiest little girl.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Well, I'll know a bit more tonight. Maltida's foster mom will be dropping her off tonight.

She'll be here until Thursday. I can't wait to meet her :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ May 11 2009, 02:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=774741


> Well, I'll know a bit more tonight. Maltida's foster mom will be dropping her off tonight.
> 
> She'll be here until Thursday. I can't wait to meet her :wub:[/B]



Kisses in advance for darling Matilda. :smootch: :smootch: :smootch:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

So long as she is happy and eating, life is good! It is amazing what dogs can live with...they are not like people. They don't know there is anything wrong. I hope she finds a happy home to love her just the way she is.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

rayer: rayer: :heart:


----------

